
Tim Cook: "No words can adequately express our sadness at Steve's death" - Toddward
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/10/tim-cook-no-words-can-adequately-express-our-sadness-at-steves-death.ars
======
jayfuerstenberg
I, and many of the people who frequent this and other tech sites, would not
have jobs in this industry if it weren't for Steve Jobs and his Apple I.

No words can articulate just how profound all of this is. His contribution
kickstarted the very way we live our lives.

~~~
dlss
I feel the same way. If not for Steve, I'd be Jobless

------
sshumaker
"We will honor his memory by dedicating ourselves to continuing the work he
loved so much."

Powerful and inspiring.

------
executive
I'm sure his bank account isn't sad.

